# CA Medical Examiner's Card (green card)



## newboot (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey everyone.  I just passed my NREMT and am looking to get things moving (trying to do this as well as get my driver's cert on my own so I can hit the ground running once I start working).  I'm going to schedule an appointment for my physical but haven't had one since I was a child (oddly enough, I have a slight aversion with seeing doctors).  Can anyone tell me what I should expect?  Thanks for all the help!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 19, 2009)

You should expect a basic physicial exam including a urine dipstick test. There's nothing really special about it at all.


----------



## guardian528 (Oct 19, 2009)

in addition to the normal physical, there are ear, eye, and urine tests


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 19, 2009)

Ear and eye tests are a part of a full normal physical. Things like hearing, though, are many times an observational assessment. If you turn your head when the physican enters the room, you can hear.


----------



## judoka5446 (Oct 19, 2009)

If you can walk under your own power into the office,  can see the door to walk into, and hear the doctor talk you should be fine. Its not an especially thorough exam. If you did any strenuous activity ( In my case, wrestling) you may have trace amounts of blood show up on the urine test. They just had me drink a bunch of water and come back an hour later and everything was fine.


----------

